# Oil Change



## toms300zx (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a 1990 300ZX N/T A/T. I do not have a owners manual. How much oil do I put in with a filter change?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

toms300zx said:


> I have a 1990 300ZX N/T A/T. I do not have a owners manual. How much oil do I put in with a filter change?


I put in 4 quarts of motor oil (Amsoil 20w-50) when I change oil and oil filter (Amsoil).


----------



## toms300zx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Thank You*

Thanks for the help. Four quarts is about what I ended up with after letting some out and refilling a few times.


----------

